# The point of classes?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, I don't do conformation, so bear with me. Besides the best of breed competition, the only thing that really earns anything is winners dog/winners bitch, right? So I don't understand why we have all the different classes.

If you have a good judge, wouldn't they be able to pick out what they believe to be the best dog/bitch whether they are judging as a really large group or several smaller groups?

Or am I looking at it wrong and it's to give more people a chance for a placement? I could understand bragging rights for a class placement at a national specialty, but other than that it doesn't seem like it would be that big of a deal to most people, they're there to get the points.

I'm sure I'm missing something here so someone enlighten me please


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Totally thought this thread would be about college, I am interested as well


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I don't think it's to give more dogs a chance for a placement, but it's to give dogs (or bitches) a chance to compete against equal competition--puppies to compete against puppies, young adults to compete against young adults, adults against adults and then you have the interesting classes, such as Bred By--where breeders decide which dogs/bitches to enter regardless of age, to compete against other breeders who are handling--and the new Amateur Owner Handler class--for the non-pros; and Am-Bred--which is kinda a second Open class--or those not quite ready for Open. That's my take.

You are right, the results, in essence, would be the same if you put all the dogs in the ring all at the same time and judge them, but I think it provides more feedback to owners, breeders and handlers if you do it step by step and judge the dogs/bitches according to class.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

All those classes are divided by sex, and age. Breaks the competition down into components that make it more "fair" and showcases the dogs better among their age/sex. Winners dog/bitch are chosen from among those who have WON their respective classes. It all makes sense, ultimately.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it makes more sense in breeds with high entries, too. Which is easier? Sorting through one class of 30 or 4 classes of 10, 10 5, 5 and than taking narrowing it down from those four.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

On top of dogs, cattle, horses, etc are divided up into different classes as well and then brought together for different "best of" (grand champion, etc) classes. So it's not just the dog world


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And in breeds like goldens, where there tend to be entries over 40 of each sex at a lot of shows, it would be a logistic nightmare having them all in the same class! You'd end up having to split the class in 2 or 3 random groups (as they do now in the large Open classes) to judge them. Makes more sense to split them according to some pattern.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

So it's more like a tournament system so the ultimate winners have been judged more times and more fairly?


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Maybe this will help you understand:

http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/beginners.cfm

I agree with what Pointgold states:
"make it more "fair" and showcases the dogs better among their age/sex. Winners dog/bitch are chosen from among those who have WON their respective classes. It all makes sense, ultimately."

Gosh, I couldn't imagine being a judge and having to judge the entire entry of goldens in the ring at once!


----------

